
Soyuz 2.1a 3-Stage Launch [video] - rodionos
http://www.vedomosti.ru/technology/video/2016/05/16/641182-pervoe-video-soyuz
======
tacos
Here's some non-potatocam footage from a 2014 Soyuz launch. Soyuz definitely
has the most Hollywood-friendly separation events.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHWDNrrfhnI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHWDNrrfhnI)

~~~
cyberferret
That first booster separation was ballistically balletically brilliant!

~~~
hcrisp
The kerosene-burning boosters really leave amazingly clear contrails. And the
separation ballet is called Korolev's cross.

~~~
david-given
You can see yellow fire at the pointy end of the boosters for a moment as they
swing round; is that some kind of separation thruster, or is it just that
they're dipping into the main vehicle's exhaust stream?

------
cyberferret
Very cool. I'm interested in that 180 degree spin they do soon after lift off
- is it to stabilise the rocket, or is there some other technical reason they
perform that manoeuvre?

~~~
sitharus
It's for the guidance system, it only pitches on one axis so they roll around
to the correct heading before they pitch over. On the older Soyuz variants
they physically rotated the launch pad. This is because the engine gimbal
better in certain directions due to the design.

I'm not sure if other rockets do this, but I'd expect the Atlas V does due to
the engine configuration. The Space Shuttle also did, but for aerodynamic
reasons.

~~~
exDM69
Yes, most rockets roll to correct launch azimuth before they pitch over a few
degrees. After that they maintain zero angle of attack throughout the gravity
turn.

------
iso-8859-1
This launch is from the new cosmodrome in the Russian far-east.

On an unrelated note, what happened to the 2.1v?

~~~
sitharus
It's still around, but as it has 1/4 of the LEO payload it's not in huge
demand. Plus there's been some issues with the NK-33 on its various rockets.

------
cheeze
Anyone have an HTML5 video?

~~~
gpm
It plays for me in Firefox on Linux with no plugins installed, as HTML5 video
(<video> tag).

Here is a direct link to the mp4:
[http://download.rambler.eaglecdn.com/vedomosti/2016-05-16/57...](http://download.rambler.eaglecdn.com/vedomosti/2016-05-16/5739f0916a23d_mobile_360p.mp4?st=_shP7jPaTDYrLQn1sSYqZQ&e=1463454730)

